# PCGH.de: PCGH-Spendenaktion: PCs mit Jugendlichen zusammengeschraubt



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## BikeRider (11. Dezember 2008)

Geile Sache


----------



## Uziflator (11. Dezember 2008)

Das habt ihr aber schön gemacht!

Nächtes Jahr kommt auch was von mir!

Gute Sache.


----------



## LiL Fränkii (11. Dezember 2008)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Geile Sache




Kann ich micht nur anschließen.


----------



## donald81 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hätte ich davon vorher was mitbekommen...
Hab hier noch einige Sachen von meinem alten P4 und 939er System rumfliegen und weiß net wohin...
Hätte das ganze gerne unterstützt!


----------



## Akkuschrauber (11. Dezember 2008)

Was habt ihr da alles an Hardware verbaut??

Coole Aktion!!


----------



## Gast20150401 (11. Dezember 2008)

Gute Sache.


----------



## Fintsch86 (11. Dezember 2008)

donald81 schrieb:


> Hätte ich davon vorher was mitbekommen...
> Hab hier noch einige Sachen von meinem alten P4 und 939er System rumfliegen und weiß net wohin...
> Hätte das ganze gerne unterstützt!



939er bitte zu mir  Ich zahl sogar den versand


----------



## S_Fischer (11. Dezember 2008)

falls ihr heute noch ne gute tat run wollt ich könnt ein q9550 oder q9650 gebrauchen


----------



## MichFancy (11. Dezember 2008)

Klasse Sache hab noch ne 6600 GT hat bei mir bis letzten Winter ihren Dienst gemacht dann hab ich aufgerüstet im Februar wird wieder umgesattelt dann fällt bestimmt wieder was ab.


----------



## Daniel_M (11. Dezember 2008)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Was habt ihr da alles an Hardware verbaut??
> 
> Coole Aktion!!



Hauptsächlich haben wir Sockel-754- und -939-Systeme mit 1,5 bis 2 GiByte und etwa einer Radeon X800 GTO zusammengestellt.


----------



## kyuss1975 (11. Dezember 2008)

gute sache!
ich baue auch schon seit jahren computer aus alten teilen für leute die sich sonst keinen leisten können. das kommt so ein bis zweimal im jahr vor.
da hab ich einen bekannten bei der städtischen verwertung und der hat mir schon ein paar feine athlon xp vorbeigebracht!
das beste war einmal ein thermaltake bigtower mit einem athlon xp 2800+ mit zalman lüfter und asus a7n8x-e und geforce 6600gt.
der wurde weggeschmissen weil er nicht mehr funktionierte, dabei war aber nur das netzteil im eimer.

tja und durch die wegwerfgesellschaft auf der anderen seite kommen auf der einen seite wieder leute billig zum pc.
und zum surfen und schreiben und für ältere spiele reicht so ein system auch aus.


----------



## kyuss1975 (11. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich haben wir Sockel-754- und -939-Systeme mit 1,5 bis 2 GiByte und etwa einer Radeon X800 GTO zusammengestellt.


 
wow, sind eh feine sachen! hattet ihr probleme mit vista und mainboardchipsätzen?

habe letztens ein system gebaut bestehend aus athlon64 3800+ auf einem asus a8r-mvp sockel 939. nur wird das mainboard von asus nicht mehr treibermäßig für vista 64bit unterstützt.


----------



## Henner (11. Dezember 2008)

Wir hatten keine solchen Probleme, es kam aber auch Vista 32 Bit zum Einsatz.
Problematischer ist Vista auf Rechnern der Athlon-XP-Generation.


----------



## kyuss1975 (11. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Wir hatten keine solchen Probleme, es kam aber auch Vista 32 Bit zum Einsatz.
> Problematischer ist Vista auf Rechnern der Athlon-XP-Generation.


 
scheint eine reine 64bit sache zu sein. ich hab den pc trotzdem zum laufen gebracht nur hab ich bei jedem mal nach dem hochfahren eine meldung wegen der die pci schnittstelle (isa) bekommen das der treiber nicht passt.


----------



## lllllll (11. Dezember 2008)

Warum müssen eigentlich immer die Konsumenten spenden anstatt, daß die Unternehmen selbst was hergeben?? 

Sprich, es würde besser aussehen wenn PCGamesHardware, oder eben die  Computec Media AG dahinter einige Scheinchen locker gelassen hätte, wäre auch ne nette Werbung für das Projekt gewesen...


----------



## Henner (11. Dezember 2008)

Die meisten Teile für die PCs stammten aus unseren Beständen und die Aktion lief in unserer Freizeit.


----------



## kyuss1975 (11. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Die meisten Teile für die PCs stammten aus unseren Beständen und die Aktion lief in unserer Freizeit.


 
außerdem werden so alte aber noch brauchbare hardwareteile weiterverwendet und vergammeln nicht auf der müllhalde.


----------



## lllllll (11. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Die meisten Teile für die PCs stammten aus unseren Beständen und die Aktion lief in unserer Freizeit.



Dann muß ich meine Annahme zurücknehmen.

Tschuldigkeit


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das kein guter Zweck ist. Erfreulich, dass ihr es auch dieses Jahr wieder geschafft habt, Jungs  Das Räumchen, in dem die Aktion statt fand, war angesichts der Wärmeentwicklung eines Rechners ja quasi DAS Kühlparadies für die Kiste 

Toi toi toi für's nächste Jahr.


----------



## weeza (11. Dezember 2008)

super aktion!  find' ich spitze.


----------



## freaky1978 (11. Dezember 2008)

Super Aktion, beobachte schon seit längeren, das viele zwar Wissen was Sie
mit einen PC machen können, aber nicht wirklich Wissen was da so drin verbaut ist . Habe selber einige Spezies in meinen Bekanntenkreis der jüngeren Generation, die schon des öfteren durch Unwissenheit fast ihren Rechner geplättet haben   und so kann man den guten Zweck mit vermitteln von
Praxiswissen kombinieren  und dabei 
Helfen.

mfg freaky1978


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (12. Dezember 2008)

Schade, das ich davon nicht schon früher was mitbekommen habe.

Ich hab' noch 'ne "alte" Club 3D ATI 1950XTX, welche ich hier, nördlich der Grenze nicht wirklich an den Mann bringen kann, mal ganz abgesehen von mind. 40 Lüftern, alle von 80 bis 200mm xD

Naja, nächstes Jahr vielleicht


----------

